# Warmouth/Goggle Eye



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone catching these rascals?....Its been awhile since I've caught and ate one....Damn good eating too.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

If you are able to hit any of these rivers around here, and just find you a eddy hole(where the water isnt running) and up next to the bank(the best is cypress trees)and drop a earthworm down beside it, you should be able to get after them.. good luck


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

i use to catch them way out in the middle of nowhere like that...The best spots were where the creeks ran under brush and the trees were thick so the sunlight barely hit the ground...Its been awhile...I'll be back at it soon enough.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

We've got them in the creek by our house, just like others have said, drop a live worm or grub down a long the side in the evening and you got 'em!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

i wonder what the record is on those things?


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Two pounds seven ounces caught on yellow river!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

That would be a nice couple of fillets.


----------

